# Portage Lakes Bassmasters tournament at Portage Lakes



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Spring Bass Tournament At Portage Lakes


Saturday, April 23, 2005- 7:00am-3pm-New Park launch ramp
Pre-entry fee $65. **Day of event $70 Must be postmarked by April 18th

PAYBACKS based on 60 teams- BIG BASS INCLUDED WITH ENTRY.
1st $600, 2nd $500, 3rd $400 , 4th $300 , 5th $250 , 6th $200 , 7th $150 , 8th $100 , Big Bass $600

*****Proceeds to help defray costs of free annual childrens fishing contests!
Plaques for 1st, 2nd 3rd place and Big Bass

Tourney information contact, Chris Lagenfeld 330-882-4453 or Louie Kunkle 330-825-5702

Thanks For your support!!!


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

This is an open tournament


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

You fishing this tourny Joe? Who with?


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

dsgfgnbngn


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

yes, I am fishing this tourney with Barb I think. Are you fishing it?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will if I have a partner. If not I will fish, but not compete. My wife wont let me foot the whole bill.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Ohio Bass,

Is your club going to be holding tournaments while bass are bedding this year? Last year I was disgusted to watch boat after boat of "sportsmen" in multiple tournies harass bedded fish and kill nests. I'd be interested to hear what the clubs official stance on this issue is. There are way to many tournaments held while the fish are bedded (one is too many IMO). 
thanks, MA


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess Master Angler wont be there!! This isn't the place for a debate about it either. If you don't want to fish during the spawn watch the new B.A.S.S. Saturday on ESPN while me and everyone else who has the legal right to fish will be enjoying the outdoors, fellowship with other anglers, and maybe even cash a check.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

ncraft150,
I already know how you feel about killing nests for money (or pleasure) - I wasn't asking you - I was asking Ohio Bass about the club's position on it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

wow, MA, you've sure been cranky today!


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

ouvugvououvourx68e


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Master Angler,
ncraft has been in the club longer than me, so think about what you just said. And we will hold a tournament when we want to. We have no clue exactly what day the bass are going to be spawning. You can still enjoy the outdoors, just dont be a jerk about it. If we werent supposed to catch fish in the spawning mode God would have made it that way. And another thing, we release all fish in a tournament so as far as Iam concerned we are doing nothing wrong.


----------



## ea_admin (Feb 23, 2005)

Hes not being a jerk and I also support his opinion. I don't know how you couldn't agree with him.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

I reported you both, ea-sports i know who you are


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

I'm lost here?....my point is as soon as you pull the bass of the nest the gills and redears pour in and devour the eggs...everybody knows this. That is why the state closed the smallie fishery during the spawn. Releasing the fish later has no beneficial effect to already eaten nests - everybody knows this as well. I watched guys do this last year and watched nests being destroyed. I am not opposed to fishing druing this period per se if you practice immediate c&r. Heck I might even be persuaded to fish a tournie that wasn't during this time period. If you consider how many tournies are held by multiple clubs during the spawn you can see that the effect is not minimal. I think of my position as bass friendly rather than fisherman unfriendly. I am sure everyone would like a better fishery. 

ps. johnboy...lol...sorry - winter blahs I guess - but I thought I was asking a legitimate question...


----------



## ea_admin (Feb 23, 2005)

ohio bass is the one that is lost. He is talking about you,ohio bass.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

MA, if you join a tourney, I would love to meet you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread originally started as an announcement and has become a discussion of a very emotional subject (fish during the spawing cycle of bass) that harbors many viewpoints both pro and con. We ask that future discussion and responses be toned down so this thread will be allowed to continue. Thanks for understanding the position of OGF regarding thread/post content and intent.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone looking for a nonboater partner send me a pm.

Spawn, Smawn if they're bitin' I'm fishin'


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey smallieguy,

I am pretty sure ncraft was looking for a partner. Send him a PM, he is out of town but he might get it.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Just having fun... No harm intended! I'd imagine we'd have a spirited conversation...


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

I cant wait till tournament time. Hope to see you guys there.


----------

